
Lingua: Romana:Perligata – Perl for the XXIimum Century - BerislavLopac
http://users.monash.edu/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html
======
Qcombinator

      #! /usr/local/bin/perl -w
      
      use Lingua::Romana::Perligata;
      
      maximum inquementum tum biguttam egresso scribe.
      meo maximo vestibulo perlegamentum da.
      da duo tum maximum conscribementa meis listis.
      
      dum listis decapitamentum damentum nexto
          fac sic
              nextum tum novumversum scribe egresso.
              lista sic hoc recidementum nextum cis vannementa da listis.
          cis.
    
    

And people say Perl requires too much punctuation!

